# Wie fährt sich ne 25/13 oder 26/13 Übersetzung



## BMXdriver (20. August 2007)

Hey,

hätte da so ne frage welche Übersetzung lüuft besser 26/13 oder 25/13 oder sind beide gut oder schlecht. Müsste es mal wissen.

danke im voraus


----------



## der Digge (20. August 2007)

26/13 is besser für linkskurven, aber beide ******* sag ich mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (20. August 2007)

Dürfte sich beides sehr dürftig fahren, bei 25er/26er Kettenblättern sind hinten 9er Driver ideal, bei 13er Ritzeln hingegen 36er Kettenblätter.


----------



## Bampedi (20. August 2007)

mit soner übersetzung machstn zappler.


----------



## AerO (20. August 2007)

letztens fuhr jemand 25:18
sah gut aus.


----------



## Nathol (20. August 2007)

25:13 ist richtig cool. Wozu ne Cassette, man kann die kleine Übersetzung auch so haben.


----------



## RISE (20. August 2007)

AerO schrieb:


> letztens fuhr jemand 25:18
> sah gut aus.




"Fuhr" ist gut. Da wär man ohne Antrieb und nebenherlaufen bestimmt schneller.


----------



## haro-biker (22. August 2007)

32:16 is gut schaffste in schnellen tempo 35 km/h und haste gute beschleunigung hab noch nen 32 ketenblatt also wer eins braucht melden


----------



## Carl Johnson (22. August 2007)

ich fahr 36/12 und ich find die übersetzung is viel zu leicht ... strampel mir auch immer so einen ab, wär da für mich n kleinerer zahnkranz (so 36 abwärts) besser? schon oder


@harobiker was hast n da fürn kettenblatt?


----------



## Bampedi (22. August 2007)

> wär da für mich n kleinerer zahnkranz (so 36 abwärts) besser?



neien.

die devise um schneller zu werden heisst:

vorn größer
hinten kleiner

nuff said


----------



## haro-biker (22. August 2007)

hab nen 32t reveolver kettenblatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raddon (22. August 2007)

2,6 - 3,0 ist ungefähr Standard. (Kettenblattgröße dividiert durch Ritzelgröße) Alles wesentlich niedrigere macht nur bei Trialeinlagen Sinn, ansonsten machst du dich bei Park, Street etc. zum Hampelmann der anderen anwesenden BMX Fahrer.

Nun rechnen wir mal fleißig:

26 / 13 = 2 --> Das ist'n Witz

Eine Standardübersetzung ist z.B. 25 - 9

25 / 9 = ~2,78 = ok


----------



## haro-biker (23. August 2007)

zuviel mahte 
probieren vor studieren


----------



## RISE (23. August 2007)

Ein bisschen Mathe schadet nicht, zumal Division von zwei kleinen Zahlen ja nun auch nicht so das Ereignis ist, an dem man zerbricht.
Eine Übersetzungstabelle gibts für alle Rechenfaulen auch bei Parano unter Extras.


----------

